# Office 97 Won't Register on XP



## joel.murray

I am trying to install Office 97 on my new PC running Windows XP (Home Edition) and the install goes fine until I get a final message that Htmlmarq.ocx was unable to register itself in the system registry.

Any Suggestions? 

Thanks,

Joel


----------



## whodat

welcome to tsf
look through *here* 
post back


----------



## joel.murray

*Office 97 Runs Extremely Slow?*

I was finally able to install office 97 on my new XP machine, however it runs *extremely* slow? Again I am at a loss for what to do.

Any suggestions / workarounds would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Joel


----------



## jku

How did you solve the problem of 'Htmlmarq.ocx was unable to register itself in the system registry'? I encountered the same problem today.


----------

